# Do electronic gadgets that extend blower over element work??



## atticzipper (Nov 7, 2015)

Hey everyone. I have a company that sells a very simple product into the HVAC and Insulation/ weatherization vertical. I was recently approached by a guy who has an electronic gadget that wires into the exterior HVAC unit that allegedly extends the blower over coil/ blower over heating element time from 60 or 90 seconds to some larger number of seconds based on a thermo reading (sensor also included) They asked us to help them market the device and gave us all kinds of scientific looking research but it seems like the claims are absurd.. 20-30 percent increase in efficiency from a couple extra minutes on each heating and cooling cycle seems like it might be techno-snake oil. Has anyone used this type of device here??? Did it work?? Jeff www.atticzipper.com


----------

